# Want to buy DSLR camera



## Kishor kumar j (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all

I want to buy a DSLR camera my budget is 30k, I checked NIKON D3100,please suggest if there is any better one than this...

thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2013)

You can probably get D5100+kit in that budget....

If you are in not too hurry you can wait for canons new entry level 100D comming soon

You can also get 
D3100+18-55 = 24k
55-200 = 12k (after saving 6k more)
55-300 = 18k (after saving 12k more)


----------



## Kishor kumar j (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks @sujoyp


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2013)

Why D3100???

D5100 can comfortably fit in his budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2013)

I really think that at 30k budget he will get only 18-55mm kit ...the lens combo will make every starter happy..and he may never actually know what he loose from D5100 (my situation  )

then question comes to mind that
1) if he is ready to spend another 12-18k on a zoom lens soon
2) what are the different things he want to shoot


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> You can probably get D5100+kit in that budget....
> 
> If you are in not too hurry you can wait for canons new entry level 100D comming soon
> 
> ...



+1 for this suggestion. Lenses matter. I'm finding it out the hard way :>


----------



## ashusood331 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nikon D3100 is really good DSLR in range you specified


----------

